# River fishing near Otter Creek



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I had the day off today so I tried my hand at some river fishing. It has been cold enough lately that the water levels have been low enough to fish. The river was still a bit muddy but i think at times that can improve the fishing. I didn't have to worry about spooking the fish and they were active and hungry. I caught some really pretty rainbows, some of the most colorful bows I can remember seeing. I also caught some nice browns including a couple that broke the 20 inch mark. I hope the high water doesn't wash out the streams and ruin the fishing this year. The streams and rivers of Utah have been good to me these last few years.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya HighmtnFish! Those are some nice and colorful fish. 8) 

Hopefully the melt will be slow and steady for those streams this year.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!! good to see some nice fish coming out of there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, those are beauties. That rainbow would make my day. And look! FINS!!!

Very nice.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are some great fish! I am impressed that the water is so clear. Spring runoff is going to be the pits this year. Our streams are up and don't look like they will slow for a couple of months yet


----------

